# Was Ist das??



## Teich Greenhorn (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich habe nach meiner Filterreinigung und wiederanstellen der Pumpe den ganzen Vorfilter mit diesen kleinen Wesen voll. Um was handelt es sich hier??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo Thomas,
das dürften unmengen an Zuckmückenlarven sein.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi Thomas

Ich denke, dass es überwiegend Kriebelmückenlarven sind. Sie lieben Strömung und mäßig verschmutztes Wasser. Das dickere Hinterteil und die Färbung passen dazu. Zuckmückenlarven sind blutrot und von vorne bis hinten gleich dick. Davon sind aber auch einige darunter. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*



Limnos schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es überwiegend Kriebelmückenlarven sind.


Mensch Wolfgang... stimmt hab'sch gar nicht mehr genau drauf geguckt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Zuckmückenlarven sind sicher auch dabei und deutlich zu sehen,
aber ich denke, dass die anderen KEINE Kriebelmückenlarven sind.
Das sieht (soweit man´s erkennen kann) so aus, 
wie die Insektenlarven, die in meiner Verrohrung wachsen
und würden daraus Kriebelmücken schlüpfen,
würde ich nicht in meiner Hängematte neben dem Teich schlafen können.
(Bitte entschuldigt die dürftige Bildqualität!)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi Peter,

das auf deinen Fotos sind eindeutig Kriebelmückenlarven


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Vielleicht hängt ja Peters Hängematte hoch genug


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Mann, und wieso nageln die mich dann nicht?
(Die sollen ja äußerst unangenehm stechen können!)

Ich bin ihnen übrigends schon zu zuleibe gerückt,
da mich ihre volumenstromreduzierende Wirkung (nicht gemessen) stört
und weil´s auch Strom (130 W) spart:
Die Mammutpumpe wird jetzt intervallweise betrieben,
d.h. sie steht auch mal einen Tag lang oder länger.
(Weil dahinter kein Filter hängt, darf ich das.)


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo allerseits, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Es handelt sich hier auf jeden Fall um eine Mückenart.
Welche ist dann ja auch egal.
Nochmals Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mann, und wieso nageln die mich dann nicht?
> (Die sollen ja äußerst unangenehm stechen können!)


Hallo Peter,
Bis jetzt wurde ich immer nur im Knöchel bis Kniebereich 'angegriffen'.

An Armen gab es bei uns auch schon Stiche, die aber seehr selten und nur dann, wenn die Person sie in Bodennähe hatte.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi Thomas,

hast du denn wenigstens deine Fische damit gefüttert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi Andreas,
DAS wird´s sein:
Die Hängematte hängt hoch genug,
genagelt wird ausschließlich das "niedere Volk"! 



Teich Greenhorn schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier auf jeden Fall um eine Mückenart.
> Welche ist dann ja auch egal.


Lieber Thomas,
das seh ich nicht so:
Da gibt´s durchaus welche, 
denen sind wir piepschnurtzegal
und andere haben uns zum Fressen gern!

Detail am Rande:
Das sind ja wirklich nennenswerte Mengen
und wenn man bedenkt, dass die zu ein paar % der Trockenmasse auf Phosphor bestehen
und nach dem Schlüpfen dem Teich entfleuchen und irgendwohin __ fliegen,
sollte man die direkt hegen und pflegen, die Braven?
(Meine Fische fressen sie leider nicht. )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mann, und wieso nageln die mich dann nicht?
> (



Hi Peter,

auch Blutsauger haben ihre speziellen Vorlieben 
Mich meiden Mücken und __ Zecken wie die Pest, (von diesen Biestern werde ich nur sehr selten mal angezapft)  Bremsen dagegen stechen bei mir aber ganz gerne zu

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi

Mücken brauchen eine gewisse Luftfeuchtigkeit, wie sie meist erst abends bei Abkühlung gegeben ist, wenn es zu tauen beginnt. Tagsüber ist man vor ihnen meist sicher. Kriebelmücken scheinen sich nicht weit von Fließgewässern zu entfernen. Vor allem Weidetiere auf Bachwiesen sind besonders gefährdet. Beide Geschlechter stechen.

MfG.
Wofgang


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo Leute,
man sollte diese Viecher nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Ich bin vor 4 Wochen gestochen worden - allergische Reaktion - Krankenhaus - Penicillin - eine Woche Krankenschein und einen Arm wie Klitschko. Bei uns am Teich gibt es keine Kriebelmücken, aber wohl bei meinem Bruder. Villeicht fressen ja unsere __ Schildkröten die Larven.
Auf jeden Fall sind das bei Thomas höllisch viele. Wenn die losstarten, möcht ich nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*



Limnos schrieb:


> Kriebelmücken scheinen sich nicht weit von Fließgewässern zu entfernen. Vor allem Weidetiere auf Bachwiesen sind besonders gefährdet. Beide Geschlechter stechen.


Hallo Wolfgang,
ich weiss, Papier und Internet sind geduldig und nicht alles muss stimmen 
Aber schau mal in das Dokument, was Peter oben verlinkt hat.
Dort steht, das nur die weibchen blutbedarf haben.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

So, heute war mir das Glück hold und ich habe es zufällig geschafft sogar 2 Kriebelmücken zu fangen.
Sehr unscheinbare Tiere...wirken fast wie unbeholfene, nicht mehr fitte kleine __ Fliegen...

Eine habe ich direkt beim Teich gefangen und eine war ca. 10m weiter auf der Terrasse.


 

 

 

 

 
Mal schauen, ob ich die Tierärztin um die Ecke oder meinen Hausarzt fragen kann, wo man die mal von der Art her bestimmen lassen kann.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Lieber Andreas,
sei mor nicht böse,
aber das ist bestenfalls 
(und nicht einmal das glaub ich)
EINE Kriebelmücke, denn das sind 99,99%ig
zwei gänzlich verschieden Arten!


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo Peter,
ich bin Dir nicht böse 

Ich habe beide aktuell in so ner Wachstumsbox vom Mikroskop.

Ich hatte auch die Chance (wenn auch sehr schwierig und ehr kurz) beide unter dem Mikroskop ein wenig anzusehen...
Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, das Kopf und Flügelstrukturen (auch wenn die eine die Flügel eingefaltet hat) als identisch zu identifizieren.

Und ja, sie sind verschieden groß und die eine ist mehr mit aufgestellten Flügeln unterwegs und die andere mit angelegten Flügeln.
Aber ich bin mir schon recht sicher, dass sie beide von der gleichen Gattung sind

Gerne schicke ich Dir auch die Bilder in voller Auflösung.

Deswegen ja auch meine Idee, dass man sie irgendwo bestimmen lassen kann... selbst wenn sich Deine Vermutung bestätigt und eine von beiden doch keine ist.


----------



## mikeininet (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi,

'ne Größenangabe wäre nicht schlecht,
aber ich halte das für zwei hochzeits-geflügelte Ameisen.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Also abgesehen davon, dass es da doch 50 verschiedene Arten von Kriebelmücken geben soll,
schauen die laut Wikipedia doch DEUTLICH anders aus:
_Kriebelmücken sind kleine Mücken, die im Aussehen eher den  Fliegen ähneln. Sie sind gedrungen und in der Seitenansicht buckelig._
Das unterscheidet sich gravierend von deinen Bildern!

Die Larvenfotos passen dagegen sehr gut mit meinen überein.
(Bin gespannt, ob die beim Pumpen-Intervallbetrieb weiter meine Rohre besiedeln!)


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hallo,
ich halte das auch nicht für Kriebelmücken,-  wie Peter schreibt, Kriebelmücken sind deutlich "buckelig".
Ich kenne hauptsächlich die Kriebelmückenarten, die sich Pferdeohren zum Beißen aussuchen, oder wirklich Löcher in Pferdebrüste beißen.
Dabei sind die dann doch sehr "wirtsspezifisch", denn die Schwärme um die Pferde lassen mich unbehelligt. Da laufe ich nur Gefahr, welche zu verschlucken 
Im Garten wurde ich beim Unkraut zupfen, wie Andreas schreibt, an Knöcheln oder Unterarmen gebissen, das gibt dann allerdings schmerzhafte Schwellungen.

Lg
Andrea


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hm...habt wohl recht... eher dürften es beflügelte Ameisen sein.
wäre auch wirklich ein enormer Zufall grade 2 auf einmal zu erwischen.

Aber dafür hat sich gleich wieder eine echte an mir eine zu schaffen gemacht
Direkt an einem Zeh... und das hat sich richtig mies entzündet


----------



## Limnos (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

Hi

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich nicht um Kriebelmücken handelt. a) Fühler zu lang b) trotz fehlendem Größenvergleich scheinen sie mir größer als 1,5-3 mm zu sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was Ist das??*

...ausserdem sind die fliegenden Ameisen grad unterwegs - bei uns zumindest...


----------

